# Old Timer



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

All:

I recently posted about a non-payment issue from a "Long Time Contributor" Well, I feel terrible that a good customer known as "Old Timer" was called out. Not faulting those who supported me in trying to root out the "villain", but want to clear his name. Old Timer is a stand up guy who is just trying to do as well as we all are.

The last thing I want is for Old Timer to abandon this forum as he is a valued contributor and like all of us just trying to get ahead.

This forum is about supporting one another to advance our business and maybe have some fun along the way. Let's not lose sight of this.

Old Timer, stay engaged, and call me if you ever need anything!!!!

Level 5!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well said Level 5.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

